# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  دلیل این error در مرحله آخر Mirroring  چیست ؟

## mina.m

/TITLE: Database Properties
------------------------------

An error occurred while starting mirroring.

------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

Alter failed for Database 'tat'.  (Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...e&LinkId=20476

------------------------------

An exception occurred while executing a Transact-SQL statement or batch. (Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo)

------------------------------

The server network address "TCP://sql2:5022" can not be reached or does not exist. Check the network address name and that the ports for the local and remote endpoints are operational. (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 1418)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...8&LinkId=20476

------------------------------
BUTTONS:

OK
------------------------------

----------


## MShirzadi

بک مقدار بیشتر در مورد جزئیات کارت توضیح بده. 
مثلا اینکه دیتابیس ها کجا هستند. آیا روی دو تا Server جدا هستند یا روی Local و مرحله آخر Mirroring یعنی کجا؟

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
آیا این دو سرور شما عضو Domain هستند؟ اگر Workgroup هستند براشون DNS Suffix تنظیم کردین؟ آیا دیتابیس Mirror در حالت Restore قرار داره؟

----------


## in_chand_nafar

دوست عزیز شما در حالت workGroup می خواهید این کار را انجام دهید که به این خطا بر خورد کردید سعی کنید برای سیستم ها DNS Suffix تعیین کنید تا مشکل حل شود اگر رفع نشد پس از انجام این کار سرویس MS SQL Server را با یک User Account مشترک Start کنید  و دوباره تنظیمات مربوط به Mirroring را انجام دهید
برای این کار User1 را در سرور اول با عضویت در گروه  SQLServerMSSQLUser$ComputerName$MSSQLSERVER تعریف کنید و سرویس SQL را توسط آن Start کنید عین همین کار را در سرور دوم هم انجام دهید
اگر سرورها دامین بودند می توانستید با Local System Account این کار را انجام دهید و این تنظیمات اضافی هم لازم نمی باشد


راستی اصلا حواسم نبودم فکر کنم این مطلب دیگه مشتری نداره تاریخ ایجاد تاپیک رو بعد از نوشتن چک کردم -- جوگیر شده بودم

----------


## m.kheyali

خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون خیلی به درد من خورد این تاپیک .
یه سوال دارم می خوام mirroring رو کامل ،قدم به قدم و سریع یاد بگیرم.میتونین یه منبع معرفی کنین یا خودتون آنلاین کمکم کنین؟

----------

